# What among God's promises to Abraham are ours, what are not?



## JTB.SDG (Dec 4, 2017)

It seems on the one hand, that the promises spoken to Abraham are promises spoken to believers. Land, a heavenly inheritance. Blessing, justification by faith in Christ. Seed points to Christ and all believers the sons of Abraham, but there is also a way in which God promises to raise up a godly seed among believers. 

Yet, it doesn't seem that God promises to every believer that kings will come forth from them, or that they will be the father of a multitude of nations. Though Isaiah 60:2 does speak of the least in the kingdom of heaven becoming a mighty nation.

Is there is historical way that the Reformed tradition has classified these things? I just read a piece by Thomas Goodwin (on children in the covenant), who referenced these things in passing with the language of the promises to Abraham that are "communicable" or "incommunicable" to us. I thought the language was very helpful. Is this a common way of classifying these things? Is there a helpful list of what's communicable versus incommunicable?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 4, 2017)

Only one can be the father of all. I can't be your father, if you are _my _father. That's not a communicable promise.

If the promise is typological, if it has specific reference to the singular Fulfillment, then that aspect is incommunicable. You may be able to find a wider derivation, but the promise itself is narrow.

The blessings that come to the rest of us, come because we are united to the Head, in whom are all the promises Yes and Amen. What comes to us from Abraham comes through Christ, and by his permission.


----------

